# Do not lung hit Cinnamon Danish



## Zenooph (12/6/15)

I am not going to pretend that I am a lung hitter extraordinaire, but I am quite capable of blowing some big clouds with my Big Dripper.

Last night however I decided to drip some of my Cinnamon Danish (which had been steeping for 2 weeks after 3 sessions through warm water and frothing). It was a beautiful golden colour and was begging to be vaped.

So, in order to do it justice, I built a brand new dragon nano coil clocking in at 0.3 ohms and wicked it with some fluffy organic cotton. I set my iStick to a fairly conservative wattage considering my coil and I was now ready to enjoy a flavorful after dinner vape.

I closed my eyes and took a deep draw... and then all hell broke loose!

My throat was burning, my eyes were tearing up and I started coughing.

My initial thought was that maybe I was just a little over-zealous on the draw, so attempt number 2 was a much more conservative draw. No coughing this time, HUGE clouds, but still quite burny on the throat.

Being me, I had to finish what was left on the wick, so burning or no burning I was adamant to enjoy this. After about 6 toots my wick was sufficiently dried out (without risking a dry hit) so I decided I would re-wick and try one of my other creations (for the sake of science). I dripped my French Vanilla, took a nice long draw and...nothing but win!!

So in conclusion, the Cinnamon Danish was just a little on the harsh side for lung hitting, but it is tasting absolutely delicious in my Geni-tank.

Friday rants over!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Riddle (12/6/15)

Haha. Ya no. It is abit hectic. But try mixing it with vanilla or custard. So much smoother.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Zenooph (12/6/15)

I'm planning on mixing a new batch tonight, so I'll give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (12/6/15)

Zenooph said:


> Being me, I had to finish what was left on the wick, so burning or no burning I was adamant to enjoy this.


 Made me think of the Dad shouting at his crying son wile they were at the Funfair. " Enjoy it, it was expensive! "

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## UnholyMunk (12/6/15)

Try the following recipe if you have the ingredients  

it's delicious.

Vanilla Custard 10%
Cinnamon Danish 5%
Dulche De Leche 3%

I've found this to be a good mix for lung hitting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/6/15)

I do. Been doing it for the past month trying to perfect my Cinnabon Mix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/6/15)

Yep no problem lung hitting cinnamon danish.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zenooph (12/6/15)

@Gambit and @Humbolt I tip my hat to you. You must have lungs of steel


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/6/15)

Zenooph said:


> @Gambit and @Humbolt I tip my hat to you. You must have lungs of steel


Dont think it's that man, I don't like harsh vapes. I think it may be something to do with the way you're mixing it. if you mix and 40/60 pgvg with cinnamon danish at 8% or below and throw in some kinda cream it's a smooth easy vape. Really nice flavour.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/6/15)

I agree with Gambit. More VG will also help smooth it out. Some Ethyl Malthol will also tone it down a touch.
I mix mine at 11% and its fine for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Zenooph (12/6/15)

I mixed mine 30/70 pg/vg at 8%, but I did not add anything creamy. I think I'll try adding some vanilla to smooth it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (12/6/15)

I'm thinking of mixing up this tonight

Vanilla Custard 2%
Cinnamon Danish 5%
Dulche De Leche 1%
Whipped cream 2%
Sweet cream 1%
Marshmellow 1%
Maybe a drop or 2 of Caramel?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Humbolt (12/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> I'm thinking of mixing up this tonight
> 
> Vanilla Custard 2%
> Cinnamon Danish 5%
> ...


Seems good. For my own taste preference I'd add a drop or 2 of Acetyl Pyrazine to give it that nutty aftertaste, and a bit more marshamallow for some extra sweetness. 
I add caramel to my Cinnamon Danish mixes too at around 4%, but it struggles to come through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (12/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> I'm thinking of mixing up this tonight
> 
> Vanilla Custard 2%
> Cinnamon Danish 5%
> ...



That sounds delicious, I think I'll make a variation of this soon ( I don't have normal marshmallow or whipped cream), but be careful with Cinnamon Danish, it can very easily overpower a mix and kill all the other flavours.


----------



## Zenooph (12/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> I'm thinking of mixing up this tonight
> 
> Vanilla Custard 2%
> Cinnamon Danish 5%
> ...



Om nom nom nom nom! That sounds amazing!


----------



## Zenooph (24/6/15)

So I mixed some Cinnamon Danish and French Vanilla at about a 80/20 VG/PG and I think I might be in love! Thanks for the advice @Riddle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (24/6/15)

@Zenooph try adding a dash of Ethyl Malthol or Marshmallow to smooth it out a bit as well.
Cinnamon Danish does need some time to steep, though. I am still playing with mixes with it because I am totally in love with it. Just can't get rid of that perfumey taste though, even if I drop the percentage substantially. I am going to move on to Capella Cinnamon Danish Swirl and see how that compares.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Zenooph (25/6/15)

@Humbolt do you just steep it the slow and steady way or do you accelerate it with heat and agitation?

I have found that if I put it in warm (not hot) water for a few minutes until it becomes nice and runny and then give it a 2 minute froth with my dremel and a a milk frother tip and then repeat the process about 3 or 4 times and then let it steep in a dark place for about a week it loses the sharp perfumey edge and becomes smooth as silk.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Try the following recipe if you have the ingredients
> 
> it's delicious.
> 
> ...



This has become one of my favourites. It is delicious in TFA (which is what I made) but I prefer CAP custard, so will make it with that next time. I also have heard of people preferring the CAP Danish.


----------



## UnholyMunk (25/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This has become one of my favourites. It is delicious in TFA (which is what I made) but I prefer CAP custard, so will make it with that next time. I also have heard of people preferring the CAP Danish.


I only have cap Danish and cap custard, and the mix is a winner! I'd LOVE to be able to do a side by side comparison of the juices with different flavour manufacturers. I wonder how different it would taste.


----------



## rogue zombie (25/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I only have cap Danish and cap custard, and the mix is a winner! I'd LOVE to be able to do a side by side comparison of the juices with different flavour manufacturers. I wonder how different it would taste.



Well, like I said, with all TFA its very nice. But I suspect I would enjoy it more CAP custard. My next batch will be with CAP Custard.

But with other flavours I have had very different tasting juices with the different brands. Dragons Blood with CAP Dragonfruit is nice, but nowhere near as nice as it is with TFA Dragonfruit. It's almost like its a different juice with one component being from another manufacturer.


----------



## Humbolt (25/6/15)

Zenooph said:


> @Humbolt do you just steep it the slow and steady way or do you accelerate it with heat and agitation?
> 
> I have found that if I put it in warm (not hot) water for a few minutes until it becomes nice and runny and then give it a 2 minute froth with my dremel and a a milk frother tip and then repeat the process about 3 or 4 times and then let it steep in a dark place for about a week it loses the sharp perfumey edge and becomes smooth as silk.


I dont have all those tools at my disposal so slow and steady is what i am forced to use.


----------



## Zenooph (25/6/15)

Humbolt said:


> I dont have all those tools at my disposal so slow and steady is what i am forced to use.



Do yourself a favour and get a milk frother from Pick 'n Pay or Checkers, they're like R100. After you've made your mix, put the glass bottle you mixed in, in warm water from the tap. Let it stand for a few minutes and then use the frother.

It reduces the steeping time drastically.

Just a thought, use it, don't use it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/6/15)

Thanks for the tip, i'll definitely check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

